# The 4 Biggest Myths Of Sampling Virtual Instruments



## Chromofonic (Feb 9, 2022)

I hope my video does NOT offend anybody.
Here is a video about what I think are four misconceptions about sampling virtual instruments. I know it's a bit on the "playful" side, but I think there is some truth in what I discuss in the video. I hope someone finds it useful or/and at least remotely entertaining.
I love the VI-Control forum!


----------



## cuttime (Feb 9, 2022)

Subscribed! Loved it! "Alan, STFU!!!"


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 9, 2022)

cuttime said:


> Subscribed! Loved it! "Alan, STFU!!!"


hahaha. Thank you!! All jokes are not meant to be mean-spirited. I love Alan Silvestri and his work.


----------



## psy dive (Feb 9, 2022)

i like! thanks man, thats quality content! =)


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 9, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I hope my video does offend anybody.
> Here is a video about what I think are four misconceptions about sampling virtual instruments. I know it's a bit on the "playful" side, but I think there is some truth in what I discuss in the video. I hope someone finds it useful or/and at least remotely entertaining.
> I love the VI-Control forum!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 9, 2022)

Loved it!


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 10, 2022)

creativeforge said:


>


I am actually an avid EvilDragon fan. I think Mario is an exceptional individual and I have learned a lot from his writings.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 10, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I am actually an avid EvilDragon fan. I think Mario is an exceptional individual and I have learned a lot from his writings.


I know. The magic potion line was just an instant classic, imho.  Mario is highly respected. A wizard, hence the context for the magic potion was very à propos.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 10, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I hope my video does offend anybody.
> Here is a video about what I think are four misconceptions about sampling virtual instruments. I know it's a bit on the "playful" side, but I think there is some truth in what I discuss in the video. I hope someone finds it useful or/and at least remotely entertaining.
> I love the VI-Control forum!



Correction: DOES NOT offend anybody.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 10, 2022)

creativeforge said:


>


I should have included David Healey too when talking about programming skills. 
I just realised he liked my original post. What an honour! Thank you David.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 11, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> I know. The magic potion line was just an instant classic, imho.  Mario is highly respected. A wizard, hence the context for the magic potion was very à propos.


I want to take a moment to comment and compliment you on your signature. The quote by Ralph Waldo Emerson rings true to me!


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 11, 2022)

Even though I have zero interest in creating my own samples or instruments, your videos are incredibly entertaining, engaging and insightful. That’s the subscribe and like trifecta right there. Looking forward to your next one!


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Even though I have zero interest in creating my own samples or instruments, your videos are incredibly entertaining, engaging and insightful. That’s the subscribe and like trifecta right there. Looking forward to your next one!


I really appreciate your kind comment! Thank you. Although sampling is a very creative and rewarding process, my videos are also aimed at showing the, at times ridiculous but effective, approaches that sampling-, vst- and other companies take to profit at the expense of the consumer. I hope that my little parodies, satire and personal, albeit critical, opinions are understood correctly as criticism through entertainment.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 15, 2022)

I loved the video. Sadly I don't have a cauldron around to concoct any magic potions... Just Sublime Text 3.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 15, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I loved the video. Sadly I don't have a cauldron around to concoct any magic potions... Just Sublime Text 3.


Wow! What an honour. Thank you. Scripting is important and I am constantly learning from your posts. I am just trying to show that one could also build a relatively expressive instrument with minimal scripting. Although my videos might be critical and satirical, they will never be mean-spirited. You are a legend.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 15, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Correction: DOES NOT offend anybody.


You know that you can EDIT your post, right? I use this feature quite a lot myself. 

▼


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 15, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> You know that you can EDIT your post, right? I use this feature quite a lot myself.
> 
> ▼


Mr. Attention-to-detail here (me) missed the edit button at the bottom. Instead I looking for it at the right top corner. I am so thankful for pointing it out to me.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 15, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I loved the video. Sadly I don't have a cauldron around to concoct any magic potions... Just Sublime Text 3.


That's even scarier. The Praxis of sampling!


----------



## aeliron (Feb 15, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I hope my video does NOT offend anybody.
> Here is a video about what I think are four misconceptions about sampling virtual instruments. I know it's a bit on the "playful" side, but I think there is some truth in what I discuss in the video. I hope someone finds it useful or/and at least remotely entertaining.
> I love the VI-Control forum!



Very nicely done! 

However I think you seriously underestimate how single-testicular mystique translates to composer inspiration and audience reception.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 15, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I hope my video does NOT offend anybody.


Haha. You have nothing to worry about. Insouciance is best served chilled. I loved your script writing skills and delivery. I am a fan of HZ, Alan, Sir Paul and now you.
Carry on.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 25, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Haha. You have nothing to worry about. Insouciance is best served chilled. I loved your script writing skills and delivery. I am a fan of HZ, Alan, Sir Paul and now you.
> Carry on.


I feel humbled. The pressure's on. Thank you for the message! I appreciate it a lot. I made a point to thank the VI-control community in my latest video.


----------

